# DSL Leitung mit 17db nur bei 768kbit stabil



## NebuLa (2. Januar 2011)

Heyho alle zusammen...
Es geht sich um folgendes:

Mein Internet ist schrottig langsam, und nach längerem recherchieren und lesen hab ich bei der Hotline der Telekom angerufen und nach der Leitungsdämpfung gefragt. Diese beträgt nur 17db, und ich bekomme trotzdem nur 768Kbit!
Auf die Frage, warum das so ist, und ob es nicht mit höheren Geschwindigkeiten gut laufen sollte, antwortete mir ein Techniker, das er dies nicht empfehlen würde, da dadurch die Leitung instabil werden würde...

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Warum?

Mit 17db sollte ich laut Wikipedia und diverser anderer Quellen bis zu 16k bekommen o_O

Werde ich nur von der Telekom verarscht?
Wenn ich es nämlich genau weiß, werd ich den "netten" Kollegen mal einen Besuch abstatten und nachfragen...

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen 


PS: Mir wurde zu Silvester eine RAM Schaltung aktiviert mit der ich 2MBit bekommen sollte (Effektiv bekomm ich nur 1,5MBit). Diese ist jedoch nicht zu 100% stabil... Und wieder: Warum? Wieso bekomme ich mit so einer guten Dämpfung keine 16MBit geschaltet?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2011)

Also wenn 1,5 Mbit schon nicht mehr stabil sind,dann hätte ich starke zweifel an den 17db.
Was für einen router hast du eigentlich?Die meisten zeigen dir die dämpfung an (im menü).Das ist zwar nur ein sehr grober richtwert,aber wenn das ding z.b. 55db anzeigt,dann sind die 17db von der hotline nur geraten.

Edit: Schick den techniker,der bei dir ram geschaltet hat,bitte mal bei mir vorbei. Ich warte schon jahre darauf,das hier mal jemand sowas macht!


----------



## NebuLa (2. Januar 2011)

also im router hatte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht geguckt... da steht jedenfalls 15db

die 17db wurden von einem telekom techniker gemessen...
Plausibel sind sie auch, da ich nur knapp über 1km vom nächsten verteiler entfernt wohne.


----------



## K3n$! (2. Januar 2011)

Die Geschwindigkeit deiner Leitung hängt noch von anderen Faktoren ab als der Leitungsdämpfung.

Wenn bspw. die Leitung recht alt ist oder viele Leitungen im Verteilerkasten belegt sind, beeinflusst das die Leitung. Außerdem hängt auch die Leitungslänge mit der Geschwindigkeit zusammen.
Wenn du weit vom nächsten Verteiler entfernt wohnst, kommt dementsprechend "weniger" DSL bei dir an, um es laienhaft auszudrücken.


Edit: Der Wert der im Router steht ist aber ein anderer als der, der dir von der Hotline mitgeteilt wurde.

siehe Telekom-Forum:



> Die "Noise Margin" beziffert NICHT die Dämpfung auf Ihrer Doppelader,
> sondern den Abstand zwischen dem für Ihren DSL-Anschluss benötigten und
> dem tatsächlich vorliegenden Signal-Rausch-Verhältnis ("signal-to-noise
> ratio" -> SNR).
> ...



_Quelle: http://foren.t-online.de/foren/read.php?710,3527838,fid=8b58d36_


----------



## NebuLa (2. Januar 2011)

@K3n$!

Die Leitung an sich hat genug durchsatz für bis zu 16MBit, nur bei dem Verteilerkasten bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Zum Verteilerkasten: Falls es daran liegt... Wie viel kostet denn so ein Ding? Ich wette ich würde jede Menge Leute zusammenkriegen die dazulegen würden.
Und zur Länge: Wie gesagt... Nur knapp über 1km zum nächsten Verteiler.


----------



## art90 (2. Januar 2011)

NebuLa schrieb:


> @K3n$!
> 
> Die Leitung an sich hat genug durchsatz für bis zu 16MBit, nur bei dem Verteilerkasten bin ich mir nicht sicher.
> Zum Verteilerkasten: Falls es daran liegt... Wie viel kostet denn so ein Ding? Ich wette ich würde jede Menge Leute zusammenkriegen die dazulegen würden.
> Und zur Länge: Wie gesagt... Nur knapp über 1km zum nächsten Verteiler.



du willst also der telekom den ausbau finanzieren? xD

ich denke du hast da was falsch verstanden, oder der hotliner hatte keine ahnung. ich schätze mal, dass der signal-rausch-abstand gemeint war.


----------



## NebuLa (2. Januar 2011)

also der techniker hat mir versichert, die Dämpfung wäre nur 17db und es würde auch (von der Leitung her) 16MBit und 6MBit (vom Verteiler her) gut laufen. Nur aus irgendeinem grund wollte er mir nicht sagen warum es trotzdem instabil werden würde... o_O
Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das die einfach nur Geld kassieren wollen... Ich bezahle nämlich für 6MBit, und anscheinend ist auch kein anderer Vertrag möglich -_-

PS: Das mit dem Verteiler ist mir gerade erst wieder aufgefallen, weil ich mir so ein paar sachen aus dem gespräch aufgeschrieben hatte... Also ist der Verteiler auch nicht unbedingt schuld o_O


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Die Geschwindigkeit deiner Leitung hängt noch von anderen Faktoren ab als der Leitungsdämpfung.



Du willst doch jetzt hoffentlich nicht behaupten,das ein unterschied von über 10 Mbit nur durch übersprechen zustande kommt.Und bei einer arg dünnen leitung hätte er sicherlich nicht nur 17 db.
Mal davon ab,meine leitung sollte so um die 55-60 db haben.Dementsprechend hab ich auch nur 384 kbit,aber mein rauschabstand liegt bei 20 db und ich habe eine fehlerrate von 0 (oder als wort "null") auf meiner leitung. (trotz fritzbox-modem) Dabei bin ich mir sicher,das ich mit einer ram-schaltung wenigstens auf stabile 1-1,5 Mbit komme. (nur so zum vergleich und meine leitung ist ca. 5 km lang)
Komisch finde ich es trotzdem,das bei 17db und lediglich 1,5 Mbit sync das ganze schon instabil wird.



NebuLa schrieb:


> @K3n$!
> 
> Die Leitung an sich hat genug durchsatz für bis zu 16MBit, nur bei dem Verteilerkasten bin ich mir nicht sicher.


Wenn es der verteilerkasten ist,dann hat die technik wohl entwerder wasser gezogen oder die anbindung ist zu klein dimensioniert. (meine meinung) Ich weiß also nicht so recht.Eben so gut könnte auch der backbone nicht mehr her geben.
Könntest du mal ein bild der leitungswerte posten?


----------



## NebuLa (2. Januar 2011)

@TurricanVeteran

Ich hab die Werte einfach mal rauskopiert. (Die 47 CRC Fehler hab ich über 3 Tage fast Dauersaugen bekommen )

_____________________________________

Status-Details / DSL
DSLAM
Modem
Vendor ID (Hersteller):
Infineon
T-Com
Softwareversion:
113.181 - H105
1.52.32.01
DSL Down-/Upstream:
2082 kbit/s
404 kbit/s
Noise margin:
17 dB
17 dB
CRC Fehler:
47
0
HEC:
248
0
FEC:
6602
0
<<  <<
Zurück <<
DSL-Informationen

Hier sehen Sie eine Übersicht wichtiger DSL-Parameter.


_____________________________________

Also diesmal stehen auch 17db im Router, wobei ich mir sicher bin das gerade eben vor 20 min oder so noch 16db drin standen... Vielleicht hab ich mich auch nur verguckt ^^


Edit: Wegen der Übersichtlichkeit poste ich einfach direkt nen screen->
http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/4563/speedportw503vkonfigura.png



Edit Nr2: Was ich auch herausgefunden habe ist, das mein Upload ungewöhnlich stabil bei knapp 320-330KBit ist.


----------



## dot (2. Januar 2011)

Ich bezweifle die 17db ehrlich gesagt auch. Vermute eher an die 40db! Hast gefuehlt aehnliche Bandbreitenmoeglichkeiten wie ich. Sind die 1km auch wirklich realer Weg Telefonkabelweg oder der direkte Weg von Haus zur Vermittlungsstelle? Man weiss ja nie wie das Kabel so verlegt ist...

Edit: Oder...hm... nur ADSL1 Port?


----------



## NebuLa (2. Januar 2011)

dot schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle die 17db ehrlich gesagt auch. Vermute eher an die 40db! Hast gefuehlt aehnliche Bandbreitenmoeglichkeiten wie ich. Sind die 1km auch wirklich realer Weg Telefonkabelweg oder der direkte Weg von Haus zur Vermittlungsstelle? Man weiss ja nie wie das Kabel so verlegt ist...



Mir wurde die Leitungslänge auch von dem Techniker genannt, wobei der sicherlich nicht mit google earth gemessen hat ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2011)

Hmmm...sieht eigentlich gut aus.An deiner verbindung router-dslam sollte es also eigentlich keine instabilität geben (oder doch?Klang ein paar post`s vorher noch so).
Dann wird es wohl an der anbindung deines dslams oder dem backbone hängen.Hattest du nicht in einem anderen threat mal gemeint,das es jetzt nicht weit von dir seit kurzem vdsl50 gibt? Vieleicht ist das der grund und der backbone schafft es halt nicht mehr oder eben die anbindung deines dslam stammt noch aus der steinzeit. (morsezeichen ftw )

Edit:


dot schrieb:


> Edit: Oder...hm... nur ADSL1 Port?


Hab ich noch nicht dran gedacht.Aber selbst mit adsl1 sollte doch mehr drin sein,oder?
Edit2:
Nach kurzem google`n heraus gefunden,das sein dslam zumindest adsl2+ und ancp kann.(letzteres wohl der grund für die schaltung auf ram)


----------



## K3n$! (2. Januar 2011)

Als ich noch bei Alice war, meinte ein Techniker zu mir, dass ich ca. 1,2km vom Verteiler entfernt wohne.
Mir wurden dann ~9,5MBit/s geschalten.


----------



## art90 (2. Januar 2011)

17db snr bei 2000. es würde bestimmt noch 3000 gehen.

aber bei 17db snr sollte die leitung eigentlich sehr stabil sein. könntest vllt mal ein anderen splitter probieren. oder den port resetten lassen.

wobei ich da aufpassen würde. wer weiß wie die techniker mit problemen mit ram umgehen sollen.
vllt stehst du am ende wieder mit 768 da


----------



## NebuLa (2. Januar 2011)

Also ich glaube ich werde morgen mal bei der Hotline anrufen und gucken ob ich da wen an die Strippe bekomme... Möglicherweise ist es ja wirklich der dslam. Immer noch billiger als ne neue Leitung legen zu müssen ^^

Edit:
@art90
Was ist ein port reset ?

Falls es der Splitter sein sollte... Wie bekomme ich denn einen neuen? bzw. wie viel kostet so ein Teil?


----------



## K3n$! (3. Januar 2011)

Kosten tun die nicht die Welt.
Mir werden die immer nachgeworfen, hab noch zwei Stück hier zu Hause.

Frag am besten mal die Hotline, ob sie dir einen schicken können.


----------



## taks (4. Januar 2011)

Instabil ist eine Verbindung nur wenn der SNR etwa unter 7dB ist. Daraus resultieren dann sync-Verluste. 
Die Leitungslänge hat eigentlich nichts mit der stabilität des Anschlusses zu tun sondern eher mit der maximalen Bandbreite.
Auch ist die Anbindung des DSLAMs oder der Backbone nicht relevant dafür, mit was für einer Geschwindikeit der Anschluss synchronisiert. 
Theoretisch könnte dein Modem mit 50MBit synchronisiert sein aber im Backbone hast du nur 50kBit zur verfügung. 
Mit einem überfüllten Verteilerkasten hat man eigentlich auch keine Bandbreitenprobleme sondern Synchronisationsverluste.

Was ich jedoch schon erlebt habe ist, dass das Modem einen Spinner hatte und solche Effekte verursachte. Waren jedoch Geräte von Zyxel.


----------



## AMD (4. Januar 2011)

Die Speedports bringen mal wieder viel zu wenig Informationen - da lob ich mir von AVM die FB ...
Ich denke ehrlich gesagt, dass die 17dB durchaus stimmen könnten.

Das du bei Alice knapp 10Mbit hattest, hat nix mehr zu bedeuten, da du bei der Telekom an einem anderen Carrier hängst - ander DSLAM wenns doof läuft. Obwohl 17dB bei 1,2km - passt eig. ganz gut.

Die Fehelr die ausgegeben werden sind zwar noch ok aber gut auch nicht. Schön wäre ein Spektrum wodurch man besser die Werte zuordnen kann aber wie gesagt, Speedport...

Was du tun solltest ist, dass du bei der telekom anrufst und sagst die sollen ein Portreset durchführen, danach kannste deine Box nochmal neustarten und schauen... hat schon oft Wunder bewirkt.
Wenn das nicht hilft kann ein Techniker kommen und dich mal auf eine andere Leitung klemmen bzw. sich was gutes einfallen lassen... weil die Werte stehen sonst in keiner Relation. Und eig. werden die dB Werte immer ziemlich genau angezeigt... wenn möglich mal nen anderen Router ausleihen (Freunde, etc.) und damit testen... viele Router hatten im Filter schonmal einen Schuss weg wodurch es zu Fehlern kam.

Da ich oft im 1und1 Forum support gebe bei Problemen, sind das oft gute Lösungsansätze


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Januar 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Instabil ist eine Verbindung nur wenn der SNR etwa unter 7dB ist. Daraus resultieren dann sync-Verluste.


Dann schau dich mal im ip-phone forum um.Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind da auch einige mit 3db snr unterwegs und es geht. Mal davon ab,ich hatte auch schon mit 15db snr disconnects,was aber auf wasser in einer verbindungsstelle (vom telefonkabel) zurück zu führen war.


> Auch ist die Anbindung des DSLAMs oder der Backbone nicht relevant dafür, mit was für einer Geschwindikeit der Anschluss synchronisiert.
> Theoretisch könnte dein Modem mit 50MBit synchronisiert sein aber im Backbone hast du nur 50kBit zur verfügung.


Und welcher anbieter schaltet das? Betreffender würde sich aber mächtig ärger oder zumindest protest einhandeln,wenn er ne 50 mbit-leitung verkauft und synct,unter vollast aber nur z.b. 1 mbit ankommt.


AMD schrieb:


> Die Speedports bringen mal wieder viel zu wenig Informationen - da lob ich mir von AVM die FB ...


Ok,wer darauf steht das sein router nicht mal das kann was der name sagt,der nimmt halt ne fritzbox.Sorry,aber das ding bekommt ja nicht mal den datenfluss zwischen 2 rechnern und dem inet geregelt ganz zu schweigen davon,das die firewall (lässt alles durch,was nicht bei 3 auf`m baum ist) bzw. auch das angebotene qos völlig ohne funktion ist.Über das integrierte modem lasse ich mich auch nicht aus,da es priziepiell 3 db mehr dämfung anzeigt wie z.b. ein w700v (und auch hat) und auf langen leitungen auch schlechter funktioniert als jedes andere.Nur wenn man den dslam direkt vor der haustür hat,hat es vorteile.
Dafür bekommt man halt nen schönen auslastungsverlauf und ein paar mehr daten,was einem aber auch nicht unbedingt was bringt. (mit einem trick zeigt mein w700v auch die leitungsdämpfung an)


----------



## K3n$! (5. Januar 2011)

Gibt's den Trick auch für den W722v ?
Und wenn ich schon im Off Topic Bereich bin:
Kennst du eine Alternative zum W722v ?
[/offtopic]


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Januar 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Gibt's den Trick auch für den W722v ?


Kommt wohl darauf an.Wenn du einen typ a hast,dann ist das gerät glaube von avm und da wüßte ich nicht wie (außer du tuhst das ding "fritzen").Ein gerät vom typ b könnte von siemens kommen,wobei ich da auch nichts wüßte.
Du könntest dich aber mal auf der konfigurationsoberfläche einloggen und dann folgendes in die adresszeile deines browsers eintippen: http://192.168.1.1/adsl_status.stm (die ip sollte die deines routers sein).Bei mir kommen dann noch ein paar mehr angaben.


> Und wenn ich schon im Off Topic Bereich bin:
> Kennst du eine Alternative zum W722v ?
> [/offtopic]


Tja,was hast du?Adsl oder vdsl?Bei vdsl gibt es nur noch den w920v oder die 7390 von avm mit integriertem vdsl-modem. (mir ist momentan nix anderes geläufig)
Bei adsl ist die auswahl ja groß.Bei kurzer leitung und niedriger dämpfung+meist nur 1 pc im netzwerk (oder ab 8 Mbit inet aufwärts) kannst du notfalls auch eine fritzbox nehmen.Ist die leitung dagegen schmal und sind damit ein paar rechner zu versorgen,würde ich wenigstens zu draytek greifen.(gibt auch ein paar user hier,die so einen router haben und die du nach erfahrungen fragen könntest)
Als dritte lösung wäre noch,du benutzt deinen w722v als modem und holst dir einen blanken router (ohne intagriertes modem).Da bekommt man allerdings keine detaillierten informationen über den leitungszustand.
Meine wenigkeit benutzt derzeit übrigens einen bintec rs232b als router und den w700v als modem+AP.Der wird aber außerhalb dessen liegen was du brauchst und für einen router bezahlen willst/kannst.


----------



## K3n$! (6. Januar 2011)

1. Wie finde ich heraus, welchen Typ ich habe ?
2. Mein Standardgateway ist 192.168.2.1, aber davon abgesehen findet er bei mir die Seite nicht.
3. Ich habe VDSL.
Könnte man dieses Modem nutzen ? 
SMC VDSL2 TigerAccess Extended Ethernet CPE/Modem Produktdetailansicht Planet4one GmbH

Irgendwo stand, dass das Gerät den VDSL2 Standard beherrscht, den die Telekom nutzt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Januar 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> 1. Wie finde ich heraus, welchen Typ ich habe ?


Tja,habe kein solches gerät,aber mal an die geräteunterseite geschaut?


> 2. Mein Standardgateway ist 192.168.2.1, aber davon abgesehen findet er bei mir die Seite nicht.


Dann weiß ich nicht...


> 3. Ich habe VDSL.
> Könnte man dieses Modem nutzen ?
> SMC VDSL2 TigerAccess Extended Ethernet CPE/Modem Produktdetailansicht Planet4one GmbH
> 
> Irgendwo stand, dass das Gerät den VDSL2 Standard beherrscht, den die Telekom nutzt.


Können schon (selbst der w722v solte ein externes modem unterstützen),aber ob es kompatibel ist weiß ich nicht.Im notfall hast du ja ein 14 tägiges rückgaberecht bei online-bestellung.
Was ist denn das genaue problem?


----------



## K3n$! (7. Januar 2011)

Die Leitung ist nicht 100% stabil und das Fernsehbild setzt daher öfters mal aus.


----------

